
Maersk and IBM Unveil First Supply Chain Solution on Blockchain - azizsaya
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/maersk-and-ibm-unveil-first-industry-wide-cross-border-supply-chain-solution-on-blockchain-300418039.html
======
ori_b
What does a blockchains buy here over a central database?

